# Help for rescue dog-separation anxiety



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

I got Cody from a lady that wasn't exactly truthful. She said he was potty trained, socialized, no issues...ugh, not exactly. well, he's a great dog and has taken pretty seriously to me. He tolerates my 3 year old very well but won't go near my husband. He didn't seem to know how to play, didn't know how to go up stairs, looked at grass like he's never seen it, etc. I don't believe anything she said and consequently have no idea about his history.

So...if I leave the house it's problemmatic. We really didn't realize he had separation anxiety (because when we leave we leave!) until the last few days or so (I think we've had him for 2 weeks or so). So what's happening: when we or I leave he barks, quite incessantly. Today I left, put him in his crate (he was sleeping and docilely went in his crate and laid down); I thought all was good. He barked for 20 minutes, woke my husband up, husband put crate in garage, dog still barked, husband called me, I came home.

Another incident that peaked my separation anxiety antennae: I was in the back yard (fenced) and left cody in the back to do something in the front for a few moments. I heard him barking. When I returned to the back (literally 60 seconds later) he had started trying to dig under the fence. 

So, I'm wondering if this poor dog isn't crying incessantly when I leave. 

He has cried in his crate (a LOT) at night. Some people on the rescue forum suggested I get him closer to my room. He's taken to my son's kiddie chair so I brought the chair into my room. He doesn't cry at all (last 2 days). He does scratch at my bed because he wants up (not going to happen, I still have allergy issues with him); I usually roll away from him and he gives up after a few minutes. 

We also have the "I hate men" issue going on. He will not go near my husband. He will not take a treat from my husband unless I'm right there goading him along. He will play with Ed a bit if I'm there (and we consider this progress. I really think the dog didn't know how to play at all. The fact that he 'gets' the toy concept and the treat concept is something I'm already proud of).

Sorry for being so disjunct. It was one of those "I have to start dealing with this seriously" minutes. 

Any help is appreciated.

Amanda and Cody


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amanda it sounds like a few issues here . First off ,he's fairly normal. I would strongly recommend puppy classes. How old is he? Here is a good article about SA. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/separation-anxiety and here is another about classical conditioning http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning Both these are similar in the fact that they require slow addaptation methods . But both you and your hubby would do best with classes. Where do you live?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Some havs have *separation anxiety*, if you do a search on the forum here, you should find alot to read about that will help you. There is really some good information on how to handle the dogs with this problem.

My first hav had it really bad, they do out grow it and gets better...but it does take time.

I would start leaving Casper for short periods of time and work up to longer, until he learned I always come home. Some dogs can not be left in crates alone, mind was one....maybe an ex-pen or fenced in a room would work better.

He will get friendly with your husband, he just needs to spend more time with him. It just will take some time.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

I experienced the same thing with Baxter (even the 'he's potty trained' BS) 

When we first got Baxter, he would claw at the door, leave treats/toys untouched etc. when left alone. Now, almost 4 months later, he stands outside with the kids in the morning for the bus and once that bus comes, he makes a bee-line for the door, and goes into his room (the laundry room). He knows the routine, and because he always gets a treat when we leave, he actually seems to look forward to going there---I NEVER thought I'd ever say that. He is not crated--- He seemed so traumatized by it that I gave up on it. He sleeps in our room in a dog bed, and that seemed to make him very very happy to be near us. I also figure that since I work, I want him to be with us as much as possible, so having him in our room at night seemed to be a natural solution to that. 

Here are some things that we did:
1.) Didn't make a big deal about leaving, and never made a big deal about arriving. I wouldn't allow the kids to pet him or play with him right when we walked in the door. Not until he calmed down, and even then it was always very low key, calm.... never "YAY! We're home! Let's play!"

I would always leave treats for him, but he would never eat them. Then finally after a while (a month or so?) he began to eat them. Now, enter #2: 

2.) 2 words "Kong Time." It's an automatic kong dispenser: It dispenses 4 kongs---one every 2 hours. They are discontinued (why I have no idea because it is a brilliant invention) but you can still find them.... I have a link if you're interested. I also have a couple of Nina Ottosson toys that I rotate and only use them when we are away. So, he goes in, gets his treats from the Nina toy, sleeps a little, and every 2 hours a kong (lined with dog food, because he's allergic to everything else) pops out and he has something to look forward to during the day. It also dispenses other toys like nylabones, twist-n-treats (I love that toy) to keep things interesting. He never knows what it will be 

He only gets treats with training when we are home, so the kongs are really something special to him and it has really helped him with the sep. anxiety. I think a lot of it was boredom too--and this has helped with the boredom tremendously. 

3.) I always say the same thing every time I leave: "Be good" That's code for "I'm going, and I will COME BACK." Because I say it EVERY time we go, and sometimes it's just for an hour or so, he quickly learns that no matter how long the time is, they do COME BACK. It helps him to understand what is happening and predict what WILL happen. I think it gives him a bit of control which in the end helps him feel safe.

Time and patience.... And really, it may not take nearly as much time as you think. I was up to my eyeballs in separation anxiety issues 4 months ago, and now it's not an issue at ALL. There's hope!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Lynn said:


> Some havs have *separation anxiety*,
> I would start leaving Casper for short periods of time and work up to longer, until he learned I always come home. Some dogs can not be left in crates alone, mind was one....maybe an ex-pen or fenced in a room would work better.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I agree.... the crate stressed Baxter out--period.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the above posts have all the info you need. It will get better! Nala would actually howl when I left. Now she can't even bother to look up from her kong when I walk out the door.

She barked at my husband for a while and now adores him. She also couldn't walk up stairs, could not even have a leash on, she would sniff one bush for 10 minutes...
Now she is the most delightful little dog in the world.

You will be amazed at how quickly then learn and adjust.

Annie


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi!! We've had Mimi for exactly 6 months now!! Yay! She too experienced some separation anxiety and we did pretty much what Joanne did with Baxter: crate and kongs. When we leave her in her crate she gets the kong and she is now going into her crate for her own time. We followed some of the training tips our shelter gave to us and I'd be happy to share them with you. You can PM me with your email address. 

As for my husband, I requested some information here about how to deal with that. My DH is 6 ft tall and he is quite sensitive about Mimi barking at him. It's gotten better by him treating her and talking quietly when he comes in. She barks a few times and then he praises her so she quiets down. the other thing is he gets down to his knees so as to not tower over her. 

Hope some of these tips help out.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yes, I *always* leave the dogs with a Kong filled with their favorite treats! It will keep them from barking when you first leave.


----------



## amandam (Apr 21, 2009)

*Kong*

Will try the Kong. What do you guys put inside it? Any tried and true favorites?

Thanks!

(sitting along a content, snoring havanese)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amanda, everyone has given you great advice, and I'm sorry you are stressed! I had this problem, too. Even though Marble loves my kids, he would whine the entire time I left (DH works at home, so this was really stressful). It got to the point where I almost couldn't leave at all. I listened to the advice here on the forum, and I began to give him his most favorite treat (chicken jerky) each time I left, and I started by leaving for 20 min. I have worked my way up to 4 hours now. I practiced getting my shoes, coats, keys, etc and then not leaving 10 or so times a day to try to relieve Marble's anxiety (my trainer suggested this). He still paces a bit, and waits by the door, but he no longer whines. Like the others, I also use the kong and this great ball that I stuff with shredded chicken, http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207021. Just have patience and with conditioning, everything will get better.:hug:
Gina


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

amandam said:


> Will try the Kong. What do you guys put inside it? Any tried and true favorites?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (sitting along a content, snoring havanese)


I have to use his dog food because he is on a restricted diet (food allergy) but I used to line it (not stuff it) with low fat cream cheese or easy cheese. Most dogs LOVE peanut butter, but Baxter didn't.

Twist-n- treat is another great product (you can google it) to line with soft stuff, or put dry treats inside. I like that it can be used both ways (unlike the kong...dry treats fall out way too easily.) it makes it more versatile.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Amanda it is going to take time and patience, you have gotten alot of great advice. It takes 1 to 2 months for a pup to really feel comfortable and before you know it it will be smooth sailing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

amandam said:


> Will try the Kong. What do you guys put inside it? Any tried and true favorites?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (sitting along a content, snoring havanese)


Everyone uses different stuff, just don't buy the stuff in the store that they have with the Kong...it is crap.

What you want to do is pack it tight so the dog has to work to get it out and it needs to be a food that is healthy for your dog. My dogs favorite is meat, I use turkey, chicken, stew meat. Some people freeze them with yogurt and other things.

Just rememeber something healthy your dog likes and pack it in the kong.

Also, you can do a search on Kong on the forum to get alot of other ideas of what to put in them.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I forgot---I freeze mine too to make it more difficult. I have found that when I do stuff the kong all the way to the end (even with the small size) that Baxter can't get the stuff all the way in the back. Has anyone found this to be true with their dog? I had tried some of those recipes (before realizing he had an allergy) online where you layer all sorts of goodies in, and he never seemed to be able to get the end stuff out. Maybe he has a really short tongue? lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joanne,
Ya, I had sometimes when they could not get the stuff at the end. I kind of had to experiment with just how tight to pack it.


----------

